# lowrider bike for sale



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

lowrider bike for sale in ontario


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice little street bike


----------



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 20 2007, 09:22 AM~8832069
> *nice little street bike
> *


thanks


----------



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

price is $600 but make some offers Im in guelph ON canada


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

600 bucks :scrutinize: :scrutinize: even showbikes don't get sold at those prices on here :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 20 2007, 12:38 PM~8832574
> *600 bucks  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  even showbikes don't get sold at those prices on here :uh:
> *


X2 lollllll and he got a dirty back fender :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Sep 20 2007, 01:48 PM~8832682
> *X2 lollllll and he got a dirty back fender  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its rust & its on the inside of both fenders


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

$100 shipped


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

probably overdoing it here, but im thinking 120 shipped


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

probably a little much but ill say its worth 120 to me shipped


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 20 2007, 07:07 PM~8835294
> *probably overdoing it here, but im thinking 120 shipped
> *


X2


----------



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

$600 is a starting point becuase i may not want to sell it i might make it into a show bike over the winter it already cost $900 to get this far including contential kit that is not on it right now, i think i'll probably just make it a show bike with a adjustable front end, does anyone now where i can purchase a kit for that???


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 10:00 PM~8836331
> *$600 is a starting point becuase i may not want to sell it i might make it into a show bike over the winter it already cost $900 to get this far including contential kit that is not on it right now, i think i'll probably just make it a show bike with a adjustable front end, does anyone now where i can purchase a kit for that???
> *


but it aint worth $600. and if you spent $900 on it you must of gotten seriously ripped off.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 09:00 PM~8836331
> *$600 is a starting point becuase i may not want to sell it i might make it into a show bike over the winter it already cost $900 to get this far including contential kit that is not on it right now, i think i'll probably just make it a show bike with a adjustable front end, does anyone now where i can purchase a kit for that???
> *


where are you buying your parts? Are they using vasaline?
LUX canada. Show this dude what yall do over there.


----------



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

it was an older schwin frame from the 80's and it just got replated just over a year ago (i know the fenders are all dirty and some rust, got caught in the rain a couple time) i think i am going to forget about selling it and make it into a show bike my friends dad owns a plating company


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 PM~8836414
> *it was an older schwin frame from the 80's and it just got replated just over a year ago (i know the fenders are all dirty and some rust, got caught  in the rain a couple time) i think i am going to forget about selling it and make it into a show bike my friends dad owns a plating company
> *


its not a schwinn frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 09:11 PM~8836414
> *it was an older schwin frame from the 80's and it just got replated just over a year ago (i know the fenders are all dirty and some rust, got caught  in the rain a couple time) i think i am going to forget about selling it and make it into a show bike my friends dad owns a plating company
> *


Not a schwinn playa. just your typical china frame. Sorry lil homie


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NAH,LOWRIDER EDITION FRAME,NOT A SCHWINN.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tomorrow I will post a how to Identify a schwinn frame thread.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 PM~8836414
> *it was an older schwin frame from the 80's and it just got replated just over a year ago (i know the fenders are all dirty and some rust, got caught  in the rain a couple time) i think i am going to forget about selling it and make it into a show bike my friends dad owns a plating company
> *


just keep the bike youll never sell it for $600.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUICKEST WAY IS THE SLOT ON TOP OF THE REAROF THE FRAME(WHERE WHEEL GOES BOLTED ON)SCHWINN'S ARE SOLID.....


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

and kickstand mount, schwinns use a tubuler mount. chinas use a flat plate mount


----------



## bowtieboy64 (Nov 23, 2006)

alright thanks guys i think ill stick to the show bike and not sell it, i just need to know where is the best spot to get a kit or something for an ajustable front (prefferably air not hydraulic)


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieboy64_@Sep 20 2007, 10:24 PM~8836484
> *alright thanks guys i think ill stick to the show bike and not sell it, i just need to know where is the best spot to get a kit or something for an ajustable front (prefferably air not hydraulic)
> *


bones got em


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2007, 08:02 PM~8836346
> *where are you buying your parts? Are they using vasaline?
> LUX canada. Show this dude what yall do over there.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 20 2007, 09:25 PM~8836488
> *bones got em
> *


all day

NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/files/21796570.jpg


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 21 2007, 12:22 PM~8836474
> *and kickstand mount, schwinns use a tubuler mount. chinas use a flat plate mount
> *


they way the frame sits is another way to see


----------

